# Talking



## ian5000 (Nov 27, 2014)

My peppi is almost 6 months old and gets lots of attention. Is it possible he may start to talk.


----------



## dokseus (Feb 7, 2012)

yea if he's a male for sure, he could if you repeat a short word or sound. Does he whistle ?


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

It's certainly possible! Some are better than others of course and as a general rule only males talk, although I know someone on here (I can't recall who - sorry!) posted a video of their female tiel chattering away.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*talking*

Yes, try a simple word or phrase over and over, like "pretty bird" or "hello" or something like that. And ability does vary. My Bennie says a few words, but seems "stuck" there. He picked up those first few words quickly, but hasn't learned any of the new words I've tried to teach him. That's okay; I love him anyway!


----------



## billsgurl (Dec 28, 2014)

*talking*

my teil says pretty boy and does the wolf call and i just have to say he is 6 months old and full of personality he is so funny :grey tiel:


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey says several phrases, but not as many as my mom's bird does. It definitely does vary bird to bird, but always worth training. Some words they get immediately, and some they never do no matter how many times you repeat them.

I have called out a cheery "Hellllooooo!" to Joey every time I walk through the door, in the year he has lived here. He FINALLY said it, once, a little over a week ago, when I opened the door for a pizza delivery. He called out a very chipper, happy "Hellloooo!" to the delivery girl. I was thrilled he finally said it, even if it was to someone else.


----------

